# National Drive electric week sept 14-22, 2019



## Kenz300 (Nov 19, 2017)

National Drive Electric Week 2019 - Event Map

https://driveelectricweek.org/events.php

Find a location near you

Great place to talk electric vehicles, ebikes, solar panels, battery storage,

If your a local bike shop bring an ebike for display.

Local solar display would also be nice.

Might even get a Tesla referral or two at the event.


----------



## Kenz300 (Nov 19, 2017)

Northwest Indiana Location

Day:Thursday, September 19, 2019
Time:10:30 a.m. - 1:30 p.m.
Location:6100 Southport Rd.
Portage, IN 46368

Join in, any local bike shops wanting to display ebikes ?

Indiana needs to show some EV support.


----------



## Kenz300 (Nov 19, 2017)

Central Indiana

Day: Saturday, September 14, 2019
Time: 5pm to 8 pm
Location: Downtown Carmel, Indiana
21 N. Rangeline Road
PNC Bank Parking Lot
Carmel, IN 46032

Go to the NDEW event page and sign up.


----------



## Kenz300 (Nov 19, 2017)

North East Indiana

Day: Saturday, September 21, 2019
Time: 10 a.m. - 1 p.m.
Location: University of Notre Dame - Joyce Parking Lot
Joyce Drive
Notre Dame, IN 46556

Talk electric vehicles, solar energy, ebikes and more


----------

